# My 2 days in Cape Town...



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

I went to Cape Town for a 2 days, _arrived on the 17th November @ 09:30am and departed back home on the 18th November @ 19:10_, visit to watch Bafana Bafana vs USA, in which South Africa unfortunately lost by 1 goal to nil but Cape Townians made up for the loss by by partying through the night.

I hope you enjoy my Cape Town experience...I'm starting from my arrival and take your every step of how the whole trip went and that's all through photos...


*Cape Town International Airport and My CiTi BRT System*


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

Is that all the pictures??

Anyway, looks good. Thnx for sharing!!


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

ExcellentALWAYS said:


> Is that all the pictures??
> 
> Anyway, looks good. Thnx for sharing!!


There's lots to come...thanx..


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

*Cape Town Station and the vicinity*


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

Okay, looking forward to the rest!

The city looks very clean!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and very nice photos from Cape Town


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing and very nice photos from Cape Town


 Thanks Christos, more photos are on the way...


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

what a wonderful weather, sky is so blue and clear


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

ajaaronjoe said:


> what a wonderful weather, sky is so blue and clear


That's South African weather for you...


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice ground level shots.
I can feel the warm weather all around.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

aster4000 said:


> nice ground level shots.
> I can feel the warm weather all around.


I miss the place already, the wather hasn't been on our side in Johannesburg.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

I like the public art pieces. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

jbkayaker12 said:


> I like the public art pieces. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks buddy...


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## drowningman666 (Nov 5, 2007)

beautiful and very modern city,and I agree that it looks so clean, maybe streets are a bit empty but there must be a rich nigtlife in Cape Town I guess. I wish I could afford visiting South Africa


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

beautiful city indeed, i would love to visit it one day

ps. Pule, i miss your joburg photos


----------



## Buju Banton (Mar 18, 2010)

Very nice pictures from Cape Town. But the buildings aren't that tall, just suburb height.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

I loved the streets, the buildings ... everything. One of the most beautiful cities on Earth and probably the most beautiful in Africa. The next Olympic city in the world, I bet. :cheers:


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

drowningman666 said:


> beautiful and very modern city,and I agree that it looks so clean, maybe streets are a bit empty but there must be a rich nigtlife in Cape Town I guess. I wish I could afford visiting South Africa


Some parts of CT are very empty and that's were you find most offices and I was there during the week. I have to say the night life in Long Street were I was based rocks.




meds said:


> beautiful city indeed, i would love to visit it one day
> 
> ps. Pule, i miss your joburg photos


You owe yourself a visit there Meds, that's a stunning city and it's nature plus modernity that makes it more interesting.





Buju Banton said:


> Very nice pictures from Cape Town. But the buildings aren't that tall, just suburb height.


Some South African forumers from Cape Town have mentioned the fact that the height restriction of the city might be amended and more taller buildings might come to place, but it's just a matter of wait and see.




Cauê said:


> I loved the streets, the buildings ... everything. One of the most beautiful cities on Earth and probably the most beautiful in Africa. The next Olympic city in the world, I bet. :cheers:


Thanks Cauê even thought I believe that Durban have got more chance of hosting Olympics than CT.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

meds said:


> ps. Pule, i miss your joburg photos


I have started updating it again my friend and from next week I will be updating it frequently. Thanks for visiting my blog


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

great stuff pule. caught some fantastic weather


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

dysan1 said:


> great stuff pule. caught some fantastic weather


Thanks Mike and the weather was bad in Joburg for both the days I was in CT.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

nice pics i have loads of family there need to visit again one day


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

spongeg said:


> nice pics i have loads of family there need to visit again one day


Thanks spongeg, you won't regret your visit.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

yeah been a number of times


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice updates from Cape Town


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Pule said:


> Thanks Cauê even thought I believe that Durban have got more chance of hosting Olympics than CT.


Okay. Durban, Cape Town or Joburg. Three fascinating scenarios for the Olympics.

Good luck to South Africa!


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

spongeg said:


> yeah been a number of times


Great, I might be back there next April to participate in 2 Oceans Marathon, http://www.twooceansmarathon.org.za/




christos-greece said:


> Lovely, very nice updates from Cape Town


Thanks Christo, posetive comments as always.




Cauê said:


> Okay. Durban, Cape Town or Joburg. Three fascinating scenarios for the Olympics.
> 
> Good luck to South Africa!


I'm a Joburger but honestly, the city won't be suitable for the games. Sometime I regard a boring but that's a topic for another day.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice going Pule - I am happy to see that you are still practicing your photographic skills  and I am glad that you had a blast of a time mate.

I have 2 questions for you:

1. 
Post #22 - is that the village of Stellenbosch ?

2. 
Any idea of when they are going to upgrade Cape Town's train station ? there were plans for this 5 and a half years ago before I left Cape Town. I haven't been back to the SA Forum for almost 2 years now so I have no idea as to what is happening and/or happened. Thanks Pule. 

Thanks for the pics mate :colgate:


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

SYDNEY said:


> Nice going Pule - I am happy to see that you are still practicing your photographic skills  and I am glad that you had a blast of a time mate.


Thanks mate.



SYDNEY said:


> 1.
> Post #22 - is that the village of Stellenbosch ?


Yep, that's Stellenbosch.



SYDNEY said:


> 2. Any idea of when they are going to upgrade Cape Town's train station ? there were plans for this 6 years ago before I left Cape Town.
> 
> Thanks for the pics mate :colgate:


Cape Town Station has been upgraded and looks good especially on the inside even though it was just a minor upgrade for the World Cup. Yes, there might have been plans 6 years ago but funding in our developing world is not easily gathered like in the developed worlds like New Zealand but hey, things are happening 

http://futurecapetown.tumblr.com/post/1651607571/cape-town-station-square-our-newest-event-space


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

I am so excited about my first full summer back in Cape Town for 10 years. The atlantic coast on summer evenings is just a dream, the sunsets last forever. 
Nice photos, Pule.

Sydney, you can see Cape Town Station upgrade photos here -

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=441508&page=34


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Diggerdog said:


> I am so excited about my first full summer back in Cape Town for 10 years. The atlantic coast on summer evenings is just a dream, the sunsets last forever.
> Nice photos, Pule.


Enjoy it to the fullest. Thanks.


----------



## Andrew_za (Feb 3, 2009)

Very nice pule! Visit again soon!

One thing I do appreciate about the city besides its beauty, is that it is clean

*Top Travel Magazine votes Cape Town as the Best City in Africa & Middle East


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Andrew_za said:


> Very nice pule! Visit again soon!
> 
> One thing I do appreciate about the city besides its beauty, is that it is clean
> 
> *Top Travel Magazine votes Cape Town as the Best City in Africa & Middle East


Thanks Andrew, will certainly visit sometime next year.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------

